# CM9 changelog



## chadouming (Mar 21, 2012)

People,

If you don't know yet, TeamBBQ is the people behind a numerous Android initiatives that now brings one more hot stuff for you:

A fresh brand new hot and awesome CM changelog with improved features and way more acurrate then the changelog you are used too since we fetch changes straight from GIT not from Gerrit. It really shows all the changes.

We kindly present to you, BBQLog:

http://changelog.bbqdroid.org

BBQLog Android app coming soon.

XplodWild, nebkat and others worked hard on this one. You gonna luv it!

Stay in touch for other TeamBBQ releases.

- OpenDesign (http://opendesign.bbqdroid.org)
- BBQLog (http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/)
- BBQDroid (coming soon)


----------

